# The Greatest Show in Spring 2011; Turrrific Trrrifecta! (LONG)



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

congrats on a great hunt, your story made us feel like we were there! success is that much sweeter when shared with family and friends....


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That was an awesome hunt for all 3 of you, congratulations!


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats. Great story and Hunt!!!


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats to you and the boys. Awesome story.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC !
CONGRATS TO ALL OF YOU ! 

:woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## troutfoever (Jan 7, 2008)

If that won't get ya pumped up, nothing will! AWESOME JOB!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That's Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

michhutr said:


> The smiles on the kids faces are priceless. A hunt for all to cherish.


 
Nice..great hunt.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW!!

What a hunt and story. Thanks for sharing it with us and more importantly with the two young men that I am sure will thank you for many years to come.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thats the hunt of a lifetime! I don't know if it can get any better than that!! Congrats!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

nmutroy said:


> Great story, and even greater picture. Congrats!!
> 
> I remember you saying something about a video camera, do you have video of this "Greatest Show in Spring?"


Unfortunately that is the one regret...I set the camera aside when the opportunity to try for the triple presented itself. We had the mesh side of the blind facing the field as the boys were pressed to opposite sides and I sat behind them. Mesh fools with the video somewhat and the snow made
for some poor light conditions, but the bottom line is I just didn't have enough hands and attention to do it all at once. Will definitely try to get my daughter's 234 hunt on film if we get a cooperative bird.

Would have been nice to share to images, but I can close my eyes and see it all over again!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

A triple is unheard of! Congrats!!!!!


----------

